# Oil over galvanized



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Doing this steel structure next week. Its peeling and bubbling in a lot of spots. Some areas of white rust showing through.

With the fiberglass roof and other misc site conditions, sandblasting is outta the budget.

My plan is/was a combination of scraping, sanding, and pressure washing.

However, once I realized how brittle the paint chips are, I figured its oil based paint and should probably all be removed down to the galvanizing.

Anyone have any tricks? I figure the 4500psi hotwasher with a turbo tip should get a lot of it. Wondering if glass scrapers might get what's left...









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I wonder how laser ablation would work?






Gotta get me one of them!


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

In my experience there is no great option for painting a structure like that in place. Most people would just scrape and wire brush, then prime and paint. I like to use a metal etching, or rusty metal primer to spot prime. then my paint of choice would be BM DTM. But once it starts to fail, nothing you do will last as long as the customer wants. 

If you have access to a dry ice blaster, that would be my idea for better prep.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

On galvanized we would always prime with PPG Polyclutch wash primer, it stinks to all hell and don't get on your raw skin, but it does the job! http://www.reconcoatings.com/paintdatasheets/97-687-tdb.pdf


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone have experience with Pro Industrial water based Alkyd Urethane?

Wondering if it chalks like other oil paints or if it'll stay nice for a long time?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastic Mils (Sep 4, 2017)

Scrape loose debris, pressure wash.

Prime: thin mil coat pro-cryl
top coat: up to you.. I like sher-cryl but you could go oil.

Good Luck


----------



## Mastic Mils (Sep 4, 2017)

Stretch67 said:


> Anyone have experience with Pro Industrial water based Alkyd Urethane?
> 
> Wondering if it chalks like other oil paints or if it'll stay nice for a long time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Great product, but I wouldn't use it on this project.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mastic Mils said:


> Great product, but I wouldn't use it on this project.


Just outta curiosity, why not? We already bought it based on the paint reps recommendation. Wasn't expensive though, so I could easily buy something else.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastic Mils (Sep 4, 2017)

Stretch67 said:


> Just outta curiosity, why not? We already bought it based on the paint reps recommendation. Wasn't expensive though, so I could easily buy something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Are you going direct to metal with it?


----------



## Mastic Mils (Sep 4, 2017)

I like using the pro-cryl to tightly bond that top coat especially on projects where the existing is in this shape.

I've used the Pro Industrial WB alk on a few jobs and seems to hold up well, just hasn't been out long enough to know for sure.

Post some pics afterwards I'd like to see how it turns out.

Thanks


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Stretch67 said:


> Doing this steel structure next week. Its peeling and bubbling in a lot of spots. Some areas of white rust showing through.
> 
> With the fiberglass roof and other misc site conditions, sandblasting is outta the budget.
> 
> ...


We had to fix a deck in a similar situation. We got 80-90 percent off by power washing and scraping etc. After that, we used procryl from sw and dtm semi gloss acrylic. It looks great five years after the fact.


----------



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a giant "market" sign to do that looks galvi. I suppose this advice shall work in my case too? I wanted to use one shot sign paint


----------

